# Rag Joint/Pitman arm



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

Finally had time and good weather to work on my car. I pulled the steering gearbox out - it was leaking badly. I pulled off the rag joint also to inspect it. I was planning to change it but it doesn't look worn at all. Is it one of those items that can have no visible wear but can still be out of specs or can I just put it back in? (I'm not cheap, but we are in a recession.)

Also I am having trouble getting the Pitman arm off from the tie rod end. I got it off of the steering box splines so I could pull the box out, but can't seem to get my puller to work on the Pitman arm end that is connected to the tie rod end. Does this require a different puller? Any help would be appreciated. Assuming I get it off how can I tell if its worn? Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You will need a ball joint seperator;


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I generally whack the center link at the joint with a hammer to separate it from the pitman arm. But, the gearbox has to be bolted in! IN your situation, you can use a pickle-fork, aka ball joint separator, if you can hold the center link and pitman arm still. Tough job, hanging loose. I like to avoid using pickle forks, as it tears up the grease boot. Rag joint: they make replacements, but they don't seem to be as good. If it's not cracked or oil soaked, I would re-use it. They generally crack and come apart from the outside in. So, it it looks and feels fine, you'll probably be ok.


----------



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

Great, thanks. I'll grab a "pickle fork" this weekend.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If that rag joint is in good shape, you can run with it.


----------

